# Online buying?



## kapilove77 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hello guyz, i can't find Msi n560ti hawk here in delhi anywhere, so i decided to buy it online. Plz suggest me trustworthy sites. Also tell me is zotac 560ti good card? cuz its everywhere here.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 15, 2011)

Zotac is a decent brand. You can go for it.

Get the Zotac 560 Ti AMP Edition which is Factory OCed and performs better than a Stock HD6950. Price will be around 15K.

Websites:
theitwares.com
primeabgb.com


----------



## Tenida (Oct 15, 2011)

You can find MSI NGTX560ti hawk at www.mdcomputers.in. Its best gaming shop here in Calcutta.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 15, 2011)

I would suggest

TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!TheITwares Ecommerce
Prime ABGB Today's Cool Deal !


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't find my card in these sites plz give me direct link. thx.


----------



## SlashDK (Oct 15, 2011)

Check *www.smcinternational.in . What's more, they're based in Delhi.


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 15, 2011)

I went to smc in nehru place but they don't have that. And is that msi n560ti hawk price is 15k?


----------



## rajsujayks (Oct 15, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> Hello guyz, i can't find Msi n560ti hawk here in delhi anywhere, so i decided to buy it online. Plz suggest me trustworthy sites. Also tell me is zotac 560ti good card? cuz its everywhere here.



You can try www.theitdepot.com I got my ASUS ENGTS450 from here...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 15, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> I went to smc in nehru place but they don't have that. And is that msi n560ti hawk price is 15k?



Then contact MSI, India.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 15, 2011)

You can get the Zotac 560-Ti AMP! Edition instead.


----------



## topgear (Oct 16, 2011)

^^ but it's priced more than 17k on smc !!! 

@ OP - here's the link of GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II 
GRAPHIC CARDS


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 16, 2011)

thats twin frozr 2 but i want hawk edition which have twin frozr 3 and performance lil better. I guess i wont have that card


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 16, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> thats twin frozr 2 but i want hawk edition which have twin frozr 3 and performance lil better. I guess i wont have that card



Here:

MSI N560GTX GDDR5 1GB Graphic Card - Model N560GTX-Ti Hawk â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Shopping Store In India

You should contact them before making an order to check if they have it in stock.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2011)

nice find


----------



## kapilove77 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thx for nice find. But can i trust that site? can they ship that card to delhi? do they have shipping charges also? Sry for too many questions


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

kapilove77 said:


> Thx for nice find. But can i trust that site? can they ship that card to delhi? do they have shipping charges also? Sry for too many questions



Yes, I got a card from them a year ago. You can call Amarbir directly and ask him any queries you have.


----------

